# she lost her voice



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

Is it something to worry about when a 6 month old kid loses her voice? Everything else about her is normal, including her temp. When she tries to make noise, all that comes out is a quiet, I don't know, "breathy" sound. Makes me think of someone that had been screaming at a concert all night. Any thoughts?


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

Jane, I don't have any useful advice, but your post made me smile. My first thought was that she had yelled too much & actually lost her voice! I have a Nubian doe that I have been wishing would lose her voice for 2 years now! :laugh: Talk about a LOUD and demanding goat! Fortunately, we don't have any neighbors close by. 

I hope your girl is okay & it's nothing serious...

Robin


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Ditto PotentialFarm! I sure wish my little Apple Kucken would turn down the volume on the megaphone lodged in her throat.

Hope your girl is ok, Jane!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

It is just fine. My does loose their voices too. If they talk to much they just get hoarse throat. Nothing to worry about! :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Some do talk to much or at weaning time.. is a time they lose their voice....she will get it back eventually ....you will have to tell her... not to talk... for a quicker recovery.. :laugh: :greengrin:


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

She has always been the most vocal of this years' kids. We are going on two weeks now of this and nothing has changed. At least it is a little quieter around here! Sometimes I feel a little guilty laughing at her so hard.... :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: I know what you mean ...if her voice was back ...she would definitely be Noisy.... :shocked: :laugh:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

ha ha .. i laughed too when I read this. We had our little bossy doeling loose her voice. I was worried at first until it came back and soon realized why she lost it in the first place. She yells continually but happily. An older video of her at birth confirmed it to us again that she yelled within the first hours of birth and hasn't really shut up since. She is the bossy one of the kids and the leader! She is the queen of her peer group.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

We had a goat who lost her voice completely...we THINK she was wrapped around the neck too tight or something as she was DEATHLY afraid of people...everything about her was fine...she always had healthy twins. She never got her voice back...reminded me of an old lady that smoked too much and her voice was kinda raspy. If she just screamed too much she will get it back eventually lol


----------

